# Budget Handguns?



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

I apologize before hand if I am duplicating a topic here. I search the forum and found some threads on budget shotguns and rifles, but not much on handguns.

That being said......

I have a little extra money this month, around 200.00 bucks and I am considering a low buck handgun to keep in my vehicle.

I routinely travel into the city for contract work and my truck has been broken into twice in a year so I have been apprehensive to carry a weapon in my truck. I also cannot take the weapon inside the buildings I am working in, so whatever I keep in the glovebox, has to stay there during the day.

Soooo, my quest is to find an inexpensive handgun that if were to be stolen, it wouldnt be like losing a 6-700.00 dollar gun.

I have looked at Hi Point and Jimenez, but they look unreliable and I am concerned about that.

Ive poured over the gun and pawn shops in my area, and suffice to say, all the shop owners think a rusty .32 revolver is worth a mint....... 

I just want to make sure I havent overlooked a new gun manufacturer that has an alternative to outdated rust buckets or modern paperweights......

Thanks in advance for any ideas!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here you go: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0038...o+gunvault&dpPl=1&dpID=51mslJW++6L&ref=plSrch

There are other more sturdy options. Just a suggestion...


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

A good idea Arklatex, thank you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ark....... he's looking for a budget priced handgun not a storage safe. Sorry OP but budget firearms is not my field of expertise....... I buy quality and perform in depth research prior so I know what I am getting and it is what I want. simply put..... I want it to go bang.......very time. Are you looking for compact or regular sized? striker or 911. 

I do own a Ruger SR9 and a SR9s that are likely my most affordable hand guns in my possession. Ruger makes quality stuff for a reasonable price........ but they are not considered in the low end pricing. What's your price range $250, $350, etc..... answer these questions and some of the pros will chime in.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Ark....... he's looking for a budget priced handgun not a storage safe. Sorry OP but budget firearms is not my field of expertise....... I buy quality and perform in depth research prior so I know what I am getting and it is what I want. simply put..... I want it to go bang.......very time. Are you looking for compact or regular sized? striker or 911.
> 
> I do own a Ruger SR9 and a SR9s that are likely my most affordable hand guns in my possession. Ruger makes quality stuff for a reasonable price........ but they are not considered in the low end pricing. What's your price range $250, $350, etc..... answer these questions and some of the pros will chime in.


He is looking for one because he is worried about it getting jacked outta his glovebox... I offered a solution to avoid a typical smash and grab vehicle burglary. That way he don't have to buy a pos hi point for 200 bucks.


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have 200 to spend. And while I like the safe idea, it doesnt really answer the question. I mean, in the end, I just want to add another gun on the cheap. I have several others, quality weapons that I dont want to risk losing.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

kgunn68 said:


> I have 200 to spend. And while I like the safe idea, it doesnt really answer the question. I mean, in the end, I just want to add another gun on the cheap. I have several others, quality weapons that I dont want to risk losing.


In that case, hi point if you want to buy new.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

little more than 200 bucks but 
S&W Police Trade M&P40 15+1 40S&W 4.25" w/ 3 Mags & Night Sights $309.00 SHIPS FREE

that deal is hard to beat

or

Used S&W Police Model 10 38sp Square Butt $319.00 SHIPS FREE

CIA HG3279V P64 9MM MAKAROV $281.00 SHIPS FREE

wow almost want to pick that one up but i think ive almost talked myself into buying a shield. this paris crap has me thinking my .380 is insufficient but I'm going to sit on it for a couple weeks just so its not a knee jerk reaction

***Edit*** with that Makarov is chambered in 9mm makarov not 9mm luger just an fyi in case you didn't know.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Several months ago I bought a Canik 55 TP9SA at Academy for around $375 out the door if I remember correctly. It's *imported*(corrected) by Century Arms. I got mine in 9MM, black, came with 2 mags, 2 paddles and a holster, cleaning stuff, speed loader and tool. It's a full size. They make them in a few colors but Academy only had black at the time. The trigger and firing mechanism very closely resembles Glock, however I won't go as far to say it's as reliable as a Glock. But I don't have enough rounds through it to say for sure. It is an accurate pistol though, shoots very well I love it. Oh, and it has interchangeable backstraps, comes with one extra.

TP9 SA - TP40 SA | Products | CAN?K
Canik 55 TP9SA 9mm Semi Auto Pistol, Single Action TP-9SA, Black, by CAI, New.
Ran across this while surfing my YouTube subscriptions 





Another possibility may be a Kel-Tec P11. Got mine at a local gun store for about $280. It's a compact, double stack 9MM. The magazine is the same for S&W models 59 and 69 series, which is nice because I have a 59. Not a bad shooting pistol. Since it's a compact, I put a Talon Grip on it. Basically pre-formed skateboard tape that sticks on. Easy to conceal.

KEL-TEC P-11 SEMI-AUTO PISTOL, 9MM, 3.1" BBL, 10RD MAG, BLACK/BLUED, NEW
P-11 | Pistols | Kel-tec


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I have this pistol and it chews up and spits out everything I put in it. FMJ, lead, JHP, +p, brass, steel...every manufacture every junk ammo not a single FTF/FTE...nadda one.

$179 after mail in rebate.

Taurus Millennium G2 9mm Polymer Grip Sub Compact 9mm 1-111031G2-12 725327610601


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah, I got 200.00 bucks, I could save a little more and get a 3-4 hundred dollar gun, but I really feel like I need another one tomorrow.....


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you Mosinator, finally someone got what I was saying. Ill check out the Taurus.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> He is looking for one because he is worried about it getting jacked outta his glovebox... I offered a solution to avoid a typical smash and grab vehicle burglary. That way he don't have to buy a pos hi point for 200 bucks.


Here is my take on safes as I have recently made a change. I do not use one in my vehicle as I feel they would likely grab and go and see if they struck a winner later.

I recently changed my home safes to all manual mechanisms and eliminated the electronic locks. If something happened - EMP or other........ I don't want my firearms where I cannot get to them.


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

Good advice A Watchman! Something to think about for sure.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I have this pistol and it chews up and spits out everything I put in it. FMJ, lead, JHP, +p, brass, steel...every manufacture every junk ammo not a single FTF/FTE...nadda one.
> 
> $179 after mail in rebate.
> 
> Taurus Millennium G2 9mm Polymer Grip Sub Compact 9mm 1-111031G2-12 725327610601


 There you go. Not my first choice to bet my life on but you listed 1 thing in you want list Cheap


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Taurus catches a bad wrap for good reason, but the G2 has tons and tons of good reviews all over the internet on gun forums and plenty of demos on youtube.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I know Taurus isn't Glock or S&W but this gun is a shooter. I would carry it no questions ask. I'm just one guy, but there are many out there that give this particular fire arm a solid endorsement.



Smitty901 said:


> There you go. Not my first choice to bet my life on but you listed 1 thing in you want list Cheap


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Here is my take on safes as I have recently made a change. I do not use one in my vehicle as I feel they would likely grab and go and see if they struck a winner later.
> 
> I recently changed my home safes to all manual mechanisms and eliminated the electronic locks. If something happened - EMP or other........ I don't want my firearms where I cannot get to them.


I get your point. But the thieves would have to have bolt cutters to get the safe. I'd bet a dollar that 90 or more percent of auto burglars do not carry the tools necessary to get one of the purpose built vehicle safes.

Agree about the manual locks.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's another one that is a hair over your price range. Palmetto is usually $17 to ship a pistol. Kel-Tec Pistol PF9 9mm Green Cerakote and Tan


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

No personal experience with this one but has good reviews. Also a tad over what you were hoping to spend. https://lanbosarmory.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=24_27_28&products_id=30710&referrer=cnwr_4191340829622


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A lot of folks dump on hi-point due to their softer metal slides and down right ugly design.
However, they can be just as effective as any 9mm at close range.
I don't own one, but I would never turn up my nose at any gun if it gets the job done.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

If it was the option I had to roll with I would take it.


Kauboy said:


> A lot of folks dump on hi-point due to their softer metal slides and down right ugly design.
> However, they can be just as effective as any 9mm at close range.
> I don't own one, but I would never turn up my nose at any gun if it gets the job done.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I know where you are coming from with trying to deal with pawn shops, for some reason they think their used guns are worth as much as new ones. 
I wanted a beat-a-round pistol myself and ended up getting a AMT .380 which I paid around $229 (which was too much). Like stated above those Taurus are pretty good weapons, I'd check into them.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Remember this it the time of year when people need a little extra cash for shopping. I always carry extra cash this time of year to pick up those good deals. Christmas and tax time are a good time to pick up good stuff on the cheep.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

You need to concentrate on the idea of having the gun stolen. Firstly if it is stolen you have just armed a criminal, and that by itself should be enough to think about a safe way to have it in your truck. I just watched a video on youtube from sootch i believe. He had that small safe and someone did cut the cable, and were able to take the pistol. If you are going to get a lock box, bolt it to the truck somewhere so it cant be taken. Under the hood would be a good place but harder for you to get to. Everything has its trade offs. After owning cheap guns I would advise against getting one. If you have your lock box bolted you will not have to worry about the price of the gun. Why comprimise a quality firearm because you are afriad it will be stolen. So in short get a secure location for your gun, get a good gun, and practice getting to it, out, and ready for a fight.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> A lot of folks dump on hi-point due to their softer metal slides and down right ugly design.
> However, they can be just as effective as any 9mm at close range.
> I don't own one, but I would never turn up my nose at any gun if it gets the job done.


 High point a bit clunky but beats the heck out of a rock, knife or trying to go ninja on a BG.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

For 200 bucks, you can get a Bersa .380, its a ppk clone with a better trigger, and say what you will about Bersa, but they are all metal, german engineering pistols. Bersa is a brazillian company, but like mexican beer, brazzilian guns have german roots. I had a .380 before the renamed the model "thunder" and i never had problems with it after i demagnetised it. Never figured that out... i still sold it later for something else though, but it did the job. I now.have a pa-63, 9mmMak that is based on a walther pp, its all metal and simple too. Have not had it out to the range/woods yet though, we will see...


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> A lot of folks dump on hi-point due to their softer metal slides and down right ugly design.
> However, they can be just as effective as any 9mm at close range.
> I don't own one, but I would never turn up my nose at any gun if it gets the job done.


I had a guy, methed out for days and days, point a hi point .45 at me, while shouting about someone in the field and me sleeping with his wife (I had just passed her in the kitchen).

My friend, standing next to him trying to talk him down, later walked up and handed me the gun. I told him I thought he was pulling the trigger, and he told me yes, in fact, he was pulling the trigger while shouting and pointing it at me.

I took it apart. 2 springs in there, one in the other, both broken in multiple places. So, pieces of firing pin spring.

I threw it, in pieces, off a bridge. Who knows where that gun came from. I went out and bought a Ruger SR9. If I'm pointing a gun at a human being, I want it to be absolutely functional. No doubts.

I would second the Taurus. I've never owned one, but a friend does, and shoots it fairly regularly, with no complaints.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

XMULE said:


> I had a guy, methed out for days and days, point a hi point .45 at me, while shouting about someone in the field and me sleeping with his wife (I had just passed her in the kitchen).
> 
> My friend, standing next to him trying to talk him down, later walked up and handed me the gun. I told him I thought he was pulling the trigger, and he told me yes, in fact, he was pulling the trigger while shouting and pointing it at me.
> 
> ...


We've all heard of cases where they fail. That doesn't mean all fail. Without knowing the history and treatment of that gun by Mr. Methhead, we can't possibly pass judgement. 
I had a good friend tell me that his Taurus Millennium was one of the worst handguns he'd ever owned.
I know Taurus makes decent guns, but it goes to show that any one-off can have its issues.


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you all for the input and advice, have a couple days off coming up and I plan to beat the streets and find something that works. Ill share what I buy on here soon!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Take a look at sccy. They are made in Florida by some guys that spun off from Glock (so the rumors go). I have a friend that carries their single stack 9 and loves it. I have run across them in a range of prices so not sure what you might find. Also, stay away from their earlier stuff because they were still working the kinks out.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

If your truck has been broken into, then leaving a gun in it is not a good idea. Why not get a Beretta 21a. It is small enough to be kept in your pocket. You can also buy a leather wallet holster for it for concealment. You can get one at gun broker for about $250, a little bit more than your budget but the gun can be kept on you at all times. I keep 2 in my pockets, a .22 and the other is a .32


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

kgunn68 said:


> Thank you Mosinator, finally someone got what I was saying. Ill check out the Taurus.


You will hear a lot bad about Kel Tec'sbut they've been around since 1995 and I think at last count they've made about a million pistols. You can find on Gun broker P-11 and PF-9''s used for under $200. My P-11 was made in 95 it's been thru over 5000 rounds and still going strong.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

darsk20 said:


> Take a look at sccy. They are made in Florida by some guys that spun off from Glock (so the rumors go). I have a friend that carries their single stack 9 and loves it. I have run across them in a range of prices so not sure what you might find. Also, stay away from their earlier stuff because they were still working the kinks out.


The SCCY folks came from Kel Tec and their gun is a pretty fair knock off of the KelTec P-11. Not bad if you can find one


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> The SCCY folks came from Kel Tec and their gun is a pretty fair knock off of the KelTec P-11. Not bad if you can find one


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> In that case, hi point if you want to buy new.


I'm with you, secure a good weapon you already own rather than buying a POS that might or might not work when needed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I do not recommend keeping a gun in a vehicle without it being secured. Stolen guns are obviously used in many crimes. Save your money and buy a reliable high quality carry weapon. But please, bring your guns inside the home and don't leave them unattended and not secure in a vehicle.



kgunn68 said:


> I apologize before hand if I am duplicating a topic here. I search the forum and found some threads on budget shotguns and rifles, but not much on handguns.
> 
> That being said......
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

6811 said:


> If your truck has been broken into, then leaving a gun in it is not a good idea. Why not get a Beretta 21a. It is small enough to be kept in your pocket. You can also buy a leather wallet holster for it for concealment. You can get one at gun broker for about $250, a little bit more than your budget but the gun can be kept on you at all times. I keep 2 in my pockets, a .22 and the other is a .32


Some places, least in this state, it is a crime to have a firearm on you (schools, courthouses....ect). Where I work, while not a crime, I would surely be fired on the spot if it was discovered I was in possession of a firearm. Yeah I know, it could be said "don't get caught" but for me it isn't worth the chance.
However, if my vehicle had been broken into like the OP, I would not keep it in the glove box, I would try to find a hiding place somewhere inside the vehicle, then move it someplace more accessible when returning.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

This is not what the OP wants to hear but..If I had only $200 to spend on a handgun my 1st purchase would be a good safe. Not junk like that Bulldog or Sentry. A good safe like a Fort Knox. 

For a hand gun I'd stay away from Hi Point. Though I must say I do like the Carbines. I'd look for a used handgun. I don't know the market very well for cheap handguns but I bet you can get something in your price range.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

I have owned two Hi point's. The one reason I will never carry that pistol for protection again is because of its flawed design. After continual use the hammer pin embedded its self into the frame. Allowing the hammer to drop and fire a round when the slide was racked. Luckly the gun was pointed in a safe direction and no one was hurt.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If you can live with a revolver you should be able to find a Taurus Rossi, Astra and sometimes a Colt or S&W .38 Special on gun broker for under 200


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

High points are like settling on a new hyundai tiburon, its sort of flashy, it handles pretty good, its cheaper than a honda s2000, but really you could just buy a used miata and be better off. Yeah, the OP COULD by a new pos, but i but a decent used handgun really makes more sense, its cheap and readily available, so it does what the original post called for, and by buying a quality used weapon, it can also be A QUALITY USED WEAPON, and make all of us happy. 
While i do agree that its up the individual to store and maintain their own equiptment in a way tbey see fit, i personally dont keep anything of importance in the glove box, i have a lock box in the trunk, welded to a chain, through the spare tire well, and welded to the frame. Pretty bomber. It could be done up front too


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a "friend" with a couple Sentry products. They are well built, but are 15 years old or so.
The new are crap one


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> That Video


Yeager is such a poser. He acted like a little girl when his "low pro" detail was ambushed in Iraq. We used the AAR for that incident as a what NOT to do.

Sorry for the off topic post. I can't stand that guy. People actually pay him to teach them tactics and shit. And that's what they end up learning....shit.

And my on topic suggestion is. Save your money until you can buy a decent pistol. Why be cheap on something intended to save you, your loved one's, and maybe others from harm.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Saw somewhere a pistol safe/holster that would lock onto your steering column, can't seem to find it now.


----------



## bugsy71 (Nov 21, 2015)

Tokarev 7.62x25 in time you can find a 9 mm barrel and bushing. If you like she has plenty of penetration if not a little too much. You tube ballistics it's impressive. Winchester makes HP rounds for it also. Mine has never had an issue I trust her completely. And when she's out of ammo she makes s great hammer.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

My go to recommendation for a cheap handgun is always a S&W SD9VE. After thousands of rounds mine has been flawless and I bought it for $280 brand new.

I would save a bit more and invest in something with a warranty rather than something with a shaky track record or a pawn shop special.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Viper said:


> Yeager is such a poser. He acted like a little girl when his "low pro" detail was ambushed in Iraq. We used the AAR for that incident as a what NOT to do.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic post. I can't stand that guy. People actually pay him to teach them tactics and shit. And that's what they end up learning....shit.
> 
> And my on topic suggestion is. Save your money until you can buy a decent pistol. Why be cheap on something intended to save you, your loved one's, and maybe others from harm.


There's a lot of stuff he says that I can't stand. And he's typically pretty arrogant. There are some things that I agree with him on. His opinion on that particular pistol is one of them, that's why I posted it. Sootch has a good review on it also.


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

The search is over. After three days of combing over ads, gun and pawn shops, I settled on this here. A Taurus 38 special.... Cera-koted, with trigger work complete and after market grips.

175.00.....

Thank you all for your input!! 

And by the way, I do have an aftermarket locking console to keep it in.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

There are a few auction sites around my area selling new and used hand guns and long guns. I have seen excellent values on these sites. Check some out.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

kgunn68 said:


> The search is over. After three days of combing over ads, gun and pawn shops, I settled on this here. A Taurus 38 special.... Cera-koted, with trigger work complete and after market grips.
> 
> 175.00.....
> 
> ...


Congrats on your purchase

I was perma banned from a sister site TaurasArmed.net for going 0 for 4 on TearAzz's


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

turbo6 said:


> My go to recommendation for a cheap handgun is always a S&W SD9VE. After thousands of rounds mine has been flawless and I bought it for $280 brand new.
> 
> I would save a bit more and invest in something with a warranty rather than something with a shaky track record or a pawn shop special.


$259.99 at PSA today


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Having bought multiple HiPoint handguns as "old beaters" I have to say that they have proven to be very reliable. They are not pretty, bulky, and in now way sexy, but if you want an inexpensive handgun that goes bang when you pull the trigger they are difficult to beat at the price point.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Some good quick options

Smith & Wesson Model S&W SD9 VE 9mm 4" Barrel w/ Two Tone Finish 223900 $259.99

USED S&W M&P40 40S&W 3 15RD MAG AND NS NO BOX POLICE TRADE USED $299.00 SHIPS FREE

Ruger 3248 LC9S Pro 7+1 9mm 3.12" $324.00 SHIPS FREE

Ruger LC9S Raspberry 9mm $299.00 SHIPS FREE


----------

